

Our Space Policy Chickens Have Come Home To Roost - cbell44
http://www.openmarket.org/2011/08/24/our-space-policy-chickens-have-come-home-to-roost/

======
michaelpinto
We really got into this mess more than ten years ago -- there hasn't been any
serious investment in NASA since the 70s and yet we expect miracles from that
agency which is spread so thin. I see some progress on the private industry
front, but it's slow progress to say the least. Sadly I think America won't
get serious about NASA funding until China lands a human on the moon again.

------
cbell44
Failure of the last two Roscosmos launches leaves the US (and the other ISS
partner nations) with no good short-term options for human space flight.

